# Reloading steel 12ga.



## jrsduckcatcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone ran Alliant "steel" powder through a powder measure? I am planning to reload 12 ga. steel for ducks and need to know best way to get powder from bottle to pan as I don't trust charge bar method.


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

Never had much luck dropping steel powder ,I bought a lyman auto measure


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The "fault" with most shotgun loader powder dispenser systems is they are subject to "settlement" of powder. Think about it. Every time you pull the handle for an operation it shakes the press causing the powder to settle more. Unfortunately settlement isn't always at the same rate and some powders are more succeptible than others. I have found that a smooth consistent rhythm gives the most consistent power charge. If I have to stop for any reason (when the bar is on the powder side) I will flip the charge bottles then return them to possition and work the handle a couple of times as I resume loading. Seem to work for me.


----------

